# Reisetester.com



## Steinmann (6 März 2008)

Hallo,

es kommen jetzt folgende Mails:



> Guten Tag XXX XXX,
> 
> wir freuen uns, Ihnen heute mitteilen zu dürfen, dass Sie ausgesucht wurden, aus unserem 1900 Hotel- & Resort-Portfolio europaweit Hotels zu testen.
> 
> ...



Die arbeiten mit Nachbarschaft24 zusammen, denn in der Mail waren die Daten eingetragen, die ich damals bei Nachbarschaft24 eingegeben habe. Diese frei erfundenen Angaben habe ich nur bei n24 eingegeben.

Also, bitte NICHT drauf reinfallen!!!


----------



## Tabbing (7 März 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*



Steinmann schrieb:


> Die arbeiten mit Nachbarschaft24 zusammen, denn in der Mail waren die Daten eingetragen, die ich damals bei Nachbarschaft24 eingegeben habe. Diese frei erfundenen Angaben habe ich nur bei n24 eingegeben.


Die ASK AG und die netsolution FZE gehört ja zu diesem F.E.-Verein. Dann gibt es auf diesen Seiten ja noch diese Werbeeinverständnis. Da werden die Daten innerhalb der "Firmengruppe" schon mal für "Werbemaßnahmen" weitergereicht.


----------



## conair2004 (10 März 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

http://www.meinews.net/reisetester-t140589.html?


----------



## macwilmas (30 Juni 2008)

*Reisetester*

Hi Leutz
Ich suche zum Austausch und Erfahrungen mit Reisetester.com User, die auch abgezockt werden sollen.
Heute bekam ich aus heiteren Himmel eine Mahnung von den Typen.
Ich habe mich zwar auf der Seite angemeldet, aber NICHT den BUTTON
"jetzt Reisetester werden" gedrückt.
Nach nochmaligem durchlesen der Seite und Beratung mit meiner Frau habe ich einfach die Seite geschlossen.
so ein mieser Trick. 

Gruß Wolle
Diese Mail hab ich gerade weggeschickt.

sehr geehrte Damen und Herren


wie Sie in der Anmeldung sehen, ist dort kein Hinweis auf das widerrufrecht zusehen. erst auf der Rechnung wird darauf hin gewiesen.
Ich werde auf keinen fall irgendetwas bezahlen. 
Vorsichtshalber habe alles meiner Rechtsabteilung zur Prüfung vorgelegt.

*Ich habe meine Daten eingetragen, aber nicht den Button "jetzt Reisetester werden " gedrückt.*

*ich weiß nicht was Sie von mir wollen. Ich bin ja nicht der einzige der hier für was bezahlen soll was er nicht bestellt hat.*
*Geben Sie einmal bei GOOGLE " Reisetester " ein. Man kommt nicht mehr auf Ihre Seite!!*
Übrigens habe ich zigmal eine Mail an den Reisetester geschickt um mich mit Ihnen zu einigen, aber die Mail- Adresse gibt es wohl nicht mehr. [email protected]


----------



## HUmax (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Bevor was (falsches) an die Nutzlosbranche  geschrieben wird, ...

Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html

Das schauen: Info-Videos von katzenjens


----------



## user55669 (7 Juli 2008)

*betrifft= Reisetester.com*

ich habe es momentan auch mit dem betreiber der seite reisetester.com
zu tun.dabei kann ich garnicht glauben ,das ich mich da am 1.Juni registriert habe!!!!
 ich soll jetzt schon 94 euro zahlen(das ist immerhin nicht wenig geld!!!)
Jetzt droht man mir schon mit Inkasso ,wenn ich bis ende dieser woche die 94 euro nicht überweise!!!![...] diese!.......


wie soll ich mich bloss verhalten???

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: betrifft= Reisetester.com*



user55669 schrieb:


> Jetzt droht man mir schon mit Inkasso ,wenn ich bis ende dieser woche die 94 euro nicht überweise!


Was meinst du, wieviele derartiger Drohungen zur Zeit im Netz rumschwirren? Schätzungsweise sind es wohl einige Zehntausende derartiger Pamphlete, mit denen die Nutzlosbranchenvertreter das Netz vollmüllen.

Und der/die Betreiber von Reisetester.com haben noch etliche Seiten (ca. 50) im Netz, bei denen eifrig gedroht wird.

Und das geht in etwa in dieser Reihenfolge weiter:
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite

Beruhigend ist, dass sich nahezu alle Drohungen als heiße Luft erwiesen haben. Das zieht sich u.U. bis zu einem Jahr hin, und danach kehrt Funkstille ein (vorausgesetzt, man beginnt keine "Brieffreundschaft" mit dem Betreiber oder seinen Mailrobots).


----------



## user55669 (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: betrifft= Reisetester.com*

grüss dich nicko!
also du bist der meinung das ich vor denen keine angst haben muss
und auch nicht zahlen muss?
mfg
harry


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: betrifft= Reisetester.com*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Beruhigend ist, dass sich nahezu alle Drohungen als heiße Luft erwiesen haben.


Korrektur: "nahezu" streichen.

Ich kenne keinen Fall, in dem die Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia den Zahlungsanspruch tatsächlich durchgesetzt hätte.

Wer bisher in 30 Monaten mit mafiös anmutenden Mahnbedrohungen zur Zahlung getrieben wurde, zahlte schließlich ohne reale Veranlassung aus eigener Angst.

Jeder hat das Recht, einer fragwürdigen oder unbegründeten Forderung zu widersprechen. Im Zweifelsfall muss ein Gericht entscheiden. Vor Gericht steht da nur der Zahlungsanspruch, nicht die Person des Zahlungsverweigerers. Im schlimmsten Fall muss man dann zahlen, wenn ein Gericht entscheidet. Vorher ist der Forderungssteller beweispflichtig für seinen Anspruch. Bisher sind derartige Kostenfallensteller mit Pauken und Trompeten vor Gericht gescheitert, sofern sie sich überhaupt getraut haben.


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Wie klein doch die Geschäftswelt mafiös anmutender Mahnbedrohungen ist:

"0042 36 97 42 12 38" fax - Google-Suche
"00 42 36 97 42 12 39" fax - Google-Suche
"00 42 36 97 42 12 40" fax - Google-Suche


----------



## HUmax (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Affair24.net -> 0042 36 97 42 12 37


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Zugeteilte Nummern im Mobilnetz für Zusatzdienste


> Inhaber            Nummernbereich
> First Mobile AG +423 69’742'0000 - 69’742'9999


http://www.llv.li/pdf-llv-ak-lie_mobilzugangs_und_mobiloriginierungsmarkt_m15_2007-12.pdf


> „Internationale Mobilitätsdienste“ sind gemäss Art. 6 der Kundmachung vom 3. April 2007 des
> Liechtensteinischen Nummerierungsplans gemäss ITU-T E.164, LGBl. 2007 Nr. 69, dem Nutzer
> unabhängig vom geographischen Standort zur Verfügung stehende Dienste, wie internationale
> Mobilnetzdienste (insbesondere internationale Prepaid-Dienste), internationale VoIP-Dienste,
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: betrifft= Reisetester.com*



user55669 schrieb:


> also du bist der meinung das ich vor denen keine angst haben muss und auch nicht zahlen muss?


Angst musst du sicherlich nicht haben. Was das Zahlen anbelangt, darf dir hierzu   aus rechtlichen Gründen niemand eine Empfehlung aussprechen.

Die richtigen Schlüsse musst du schon selbst ziehen.
Die Betreiber haben es jedoch fäustledick hinter den Ohren....:-D


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Immer wieder findet man solche interessanten Querverbindungen, womit die enge Verzahnung der hessisch-schweizerischen Connection offenbar wird. Es gibt mehrere Firmierungen, dahinter steckt aber jedesmal ein bestimmter Ring aus immer denselben Personen.


----------



## user55669 (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: betrifft= Reisetester.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Korrektur: "nahezu" streichen.
> 
> Ich kenne keinen Fall, in dem die Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia den Zahlungsanspruch tatsächlich durchgesetzt hätte.
> 
> ...



hallo
das hast du schön formuliert.ich werde auf keinen fall die Nutzungsgebühr zahlen,also an den Betreiber von reisetester.com


----------



## HUmax (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Zahlt man überhaupt an Reisetester.com aka ASK AG? Ist in der Rechnung/Mahnung nicht die ZA Zentrale Abrechungsstelle GmbH als Kontoinhaber angegeben?


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Zugeteilte Nummern im Mobilnetz für Zusatzdienste


Wie bekommt man eine solche tolle Rufnummer wie unser tolles Servicecenter, welches dort residiert, wo man es nicht finden kann? Laut

http://www.llv.li/pdf-llv-ak-konzessionsregister_publikation_200806_01.pdf

ist die Konzession an eine Firma erteilt, die keine Webseite hat. Im Internet von Kunden gefunden werden wollen die auch nicht unbedingt:

"First Mobile AG" Pflugstrasse 22 vaduz - Google-Suche

Trotzdem scheinen wenigstens die vorgenannten Rufnummern geschaltet zu sein. Hat die Firma auch noch andere Kunden?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Die Adresse  gibt es zumindest...


> Massage
> M.  S.
> Massagepraxis
> Pflugstrasse 22, 9490 Vaduz/FL
> 00423 232 *****


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Und ein Servicecenter muss nicht auf dem Klingelschild aufzufinden sein ...


----------



## user55669 (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*



HUmax schrieb:


> Zahlt man überhaupt an Reisetester.com aka ASK AG? Ist in der Rechnung/Mahnung nicht die ZA Zentrale Abrechungsstelle GmbH als Kontoinhaber angegeben?



hallo humax!
die adresse stimmt!!!nein man zahlt nicht um dir die frage zu beantworten.....
[........] (das wollen die doch nur)
mfg
harry


----------



## HUmax (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

[..........] Mir geht es doch um was anderes und zwar an wen solle man den zahlen? Das hast Du mir aber noch nicht beantwortet.



> Zahlt man überhaupt an Reisetester.com aka ASK AG? Ist in der Rechnung/Mahnung nicht die ZA Zentrale Abrechungsstelle GmbH als Kontoinhaber angegeben?


----------



## user55669 (15 Juli 2008)

*betrifft=an wen zahlen!!!!!*



HUmax schrieb:


> [..........] Mir geht es doch um was anderes und zwar an wen solle man den zahlen? Das hast Du mir aber noch nicht beantwortet.




hallo humax
an die ZA-GmbH ,glaube ich zumindest!!!!

Ich habe mal nach ZA -Gmbh gegoogelt.
kein ergebnis!(das ist doch komisch oder)


----------



## Niclas (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: betrifft=an wen zahlen!!!!!*



user55669 schrieb:


> hallo humax
> an die ZA-GmbH ,glaube ich zumindest!!!!


 meinst du die hier? 

ZEA - Zentrale Europaeische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd.


----------



## HUmax (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Es ist die "ZA Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle GmbH". Da findet man Suchergebnisse. Ist schon Absicht da in ihren Rechungen/Mahnungen nur "ZA GmbH" zu schreiben. Die hat ja ihren Sitz auch da wo die DIS haust und hat noch den gleichen Geschäftsführer.


----------



## user55669 (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*



HUmax schrieb:


> Es ist die "ZA Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle GmbH". Da findet man Suchergebnisse. Ist schon Absicht da in ihren Rechungen/Mahnungen nur "ZA GmbH" zu schreiben. Die hat ja ihren Sitz auch da wo die DIS haust und hat noch den gleichen Geschäftsführer.



achso
Und wofür steht die Abkürzung DIZ?



Niclas schrieb:


> meinst du die hier?
> 
> ZEA - Zentrale Europaeische Abrechnungsstelle Ltd.



Hallo Niclas
nein das ist das nicht!!!
mfg
harry


----------



## TimTaylor (9 August 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Ich hatte auch Spaß mit denen. habe aber seit einigen tagen Ruhe:

Bestätigungsmail kam, ich nicht bestätigt, Sondern den "Vertrag" widerrufen.
Die Email, welche ich durch "Antworten" gesendet habe, kam zurück,
weil email adresse ([email protected]) nicht existent.
ich die Sache Vergessen.
ein paar tage Später kam die Rechnung.
ich geantwortet, das ich Form und Fristgerecht widerrufen habe.
Mail kam als unzustellbar zurück, ich ne andere emailadresse der Damen & Herren rausgesucht. ([email protected]) ... und siehe da, es kam 
(ich geschrieben, das ich den Vertrag Widerrufen habe, und notfalls meinen Anwalt beauftrage zur Klärung)
antwort: 


> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Nachricht dankend erhalten und beantworten gerne Ihre Fragen.
> 
> ...



gut, ich geschrieben:


> Sehr Geehrte Damen und Herren, sehr Verachteter Abzocker.
> Selbstverständlich werde ich ihnen keinen meiner Screenshots Zur Anmeldung und tum Widerruf zusenden.
> Auch wenn diese Vorhanden sind.
> Vielmehr bitte ich sie Letztmalig um die Zusendung einer Ladungsfähigen Anschrift Zwecks Anzeigenerstattung gem. §123 BGB Arglistige Täuschung sovie betrug im sinne von § 263 StGB.
> ...



Das ganze ist jetzt über nen Monat her. ich hab Ruhe


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 August 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*



WebSurfer schrieb:


> Das ganze ist jetzt über nen Monat her. ich hab Ruhe



Optimist! Als nächstes setzt nun das Inkasso-Stalking der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn ein. Das kann bereits kommende Woche der Fall sein, aber auch erst in einigen Monaten (sofern man das bis dorthin dann noch darf  ).


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 August 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Hast Du wirklich ein Konto bei der Wirecard oder ist das ein Witz? Ich hätte gerne mal mit einem Kunden von denen gesproichen, der nicht :stumm: betreibt oder gar :stumm:


----------



## macwilmas (24 September 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Hallo Betroffene  :cry:

ich hab Heute das Schreiben von der DIS bekommen. Das 4 Monate gedauert hat!  
Ich werde mich nicht darum kümmern! :-?
Hat schon jemand einen Mahnbescheid bekommen? :unzufrieden:

Gruß Wolle  :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (24 September 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*



macwilmas schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand einen Mahnbescheid bekommen?



Dann  hätte der sich garantiert schon gemeldet. Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind
 in der Nutzlosbranche  ( schon wegen der vorzustreckenden Kosten von 23€) 
so selten wie Schneefälle  in der Sahara.


----------



## user55669 (29 September 2008)

*ein brief von reisetester.com bei mir angekommen!!!*

ein hallo an euch forumuser!letzte woche habe ich von reisetester.com (Ask-AG) einen brief bekommen!!!
von einer inkasso-stelle in eschborn!!!
mehrere wochen nix von denen gehört( nachdem die letzte e-mail bei mir eingegangen)  jetzt dieser brief.
Circa 128,21 euro soll ich zahlen.
komisch,oder?
was hat es mit der adresse(ist im brief angegeben)deutsche-inkassostelle.de auf sich?habe da mal geguckt (also über ein login gegangen),da bin ich mit den 128 euro!?
ich warte die nächste zeit ab in der hoffnung das von denen nichts mehr kommt!!!


P.S:wie kommen die überhaupt an meine wohnadresse???


----------



## dvill (29 September 2008)

*AW: ein brief von reisetester.com bei mir angekommen!!!*



user55669 schrieb:


> habe da mal geguckt (also über ein login gegangen)


Ich fasse es nicht. Wie kann man den Aufforderungen in solchen Schreiben folgen? Es mangelt nicht an guten Ratschlägen. Das Problem liegt woanders.


----------



## user55669 (30 September 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

hallo dvill
ich habe nichts gefolgt....
wo liegt denn deiner meinung nach ein problem?
mfg
harry


----------



## sascha (30 September 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*



> wo liegt denn deiner meinung nach ein problem?



Dass immer noch zu viele Menschen 
a) zu leichtgläubig sind
b) ihre Daten überall raushauen
c) sich nicht ausreichend informieren
d) sich von jedem dahergelaufenen Briefeschreiber einschüchtern lassen


fällt mir spontan an Problemen ein...


----------



## dvill (30 September 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Konkret lässt man sich auch nicht durch unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mailmüll auf irgendwelche Seiten locken und man gibt dort schon lange nicht irgendwelche Daten ein.


----------



## sascha (30 September 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Konkret lässt man sich auch nicht durch unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mailmüll auf irgendwelche Seiten locken und man gibt dort schon lange nicht irgendwelche Daten ein.



Zum Beispiel in solchen Fällen.


----------



## dvill (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man eine solche tolle Rufnummer wie unser tolles Servicecenter, welches dort residiert, wo man es nicht finden kann? Laut
> 
> http://www.llv.li/pdf-llv-ak-konzessionsregister_publikation_200806_01.pdf
> 
> ...


Eine Webseite für die Firma mit den tollen besonderen Rufnummern scheint es nun zu geben.

http://www.llv.li/pdf-llv-ak-melderegister_publikation_200812_01.pdf

listet 1rstmobile.net auf. Und wer ist der Registrar?

1rstmobile.net - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

Und wer administriert den Nameserver?

Site report for www.1rstmobile.net

Wer ist Registrar für affair24.net?

affair24.net - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

Das sind natürlich reine Zufälle.


----------



## dvill (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Die Besonderheit mit den Rufnummern für das nicht am angegebenen Ort existente Servicecenter hat auch schon der Spiegel bemerkt:

"denn wer die Telefonnummer des schweizerischen Servicecenters wählt, landet im benachbarten Liechtenstein" site:spiegel.de - Google-Suche
Wichtig: Die "Im Cache"-Version aufrufen

und Teil 2 dazu

"Wie undurchsichtig das Schweizer Firmengeflecht auch sein mag" site:spiegel.de - Google-Suche
Wichtig: Die "Im Cache"-Version aufrufen

Google findet für den gesamten Rufnummernblock praktisch nur Treffer für das erwähnte Firmengeflecht:

"00 42 36 97" - Google-Suche
"00423 697" - Google-Suche

Besondere "Steuersparmodelle" für Auslandsbürger in Liechtenstein sind bekannt. Firmengeflecht-eigene Kommunikationsnetze findet ich schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## dvill (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Site report for www.1rstmobile.net


Gleich gelagert ist

Site report for 1rstmobile.com
Site report for alpine-telecom.net

Zum letzten Link gibt es eine Impressum-Seite mit Namensnennungen

alpine-telecom.net/index.php?id=2&type=1

Der erste Name taucht auch im handelsregister.de für die nasco GmbH (Eigentümer der Domain 1RSTMOBILE.COM) auf.

Der Hit ist dann der Jahresabschluss dieser Firma zum 31.12.2006 im ebundesanzeiger.de.

Da liegt der Umsatz des am angegebenen Ort nicht existenten Servicecenters des genannten Firmengestrüpps vermutlich höher als die Bilanzsumme. Laut

teltarif - Ergebnis der Tarifabfrage

bekommt das Kommunikationsunternehmen mit der sparsamen Homepage pro Minute rund 30 Cent.

teltarif - Ergebnis der Tarifabfrage


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*



> Dass es überhaupt zu Missbräuchen mit Liechtensteiner Nummern kommen konnte, lag am neuen Kommunikationsgesetz, das im Juni 2006 in Kraft trat. Im Gegensatz zu früher ist es seither viel einfacher, Telefonnummern zu reservieren. Dadurch entwickelte sich ein reger Handel mit den Nummern, sodass die Situation zwischenzeitlich ausser Kontrolle geriet.


Liechtensteiner Vaterland - Meistgelesene Tageszeitung in Liechtenstein


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Reisetester.com*



> «In jüngster Zeit» sei es immer wieder zu Missbräuchen mit Liechtensteiner Telefonnumern gekommen, heisst es in einer Medienmitteilung von dieser Woche. Darin wird Regierungsrat M. M. erneut zitiert, man habe im April «sofort» mit der Einsetzung einer Arbeitsgruppe reagiert.


Blödsinn! Den Missbrauch der Liechtensteinnummern gab es bereits viel länger. Es war nie ein Problem, Liechtensteinnummern zu kriegen. Genauso dumm klingen heute offizielle Statements beim Missbrauch von Mehrwertnummern in Sierra Leone. Das Problem für die Mehrwertbranche in Sachen Liechtenstein ist, dass die Ausschüttung heute sehr reduziert ist. Das macht die Liechtensteinnummern unattraktiv für Contentanbieter. Mag sein, dass die Liechtensteiner Telcos daher nicht mehr so die Auswahlmöglichkeit haben, wenn ein Kunde anklopft...

Näheres dazu wäre branchenintern und hier off topic... Jedenfalls haben die Liechtensteinischen Verantwortlichen in dem Artikel 2007 Müll geredet.
(0042369742xxx gehörte übrigens schon 2006 derselben Firma, siehe Mail vom 21.03.2006 der Liechtenstein Telenet AG)


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Reisetester.com*

Die Anmeldeseite hat übrigens nur einen minimalen Kostenhinweis, getarnt als "_Verbundgebühr_", was auch immer das sein soll.


----------

